# Angeln in Dagebüll



## Driver (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
da ich immer auf der Suche nach was neuem bin, habe ich mir mal eine längst vergessene "Kutter und Küste" Nr.2 rausgeholt und gestöbert. Da meine Frau nichts anderes ißt als Platte habe ich mir für einen Tagesausflug den Hafen von Dagebüll ausgesucht. Da ich noch nie an der Nordsee, bis jetzt immer Ostsee, gefischt habe bin ich dort erstmal ziemlich hilflos. Braucht man dort einen extra Schein wäre da mal eine Frage, wie ist es da mit Ebbe und Flut ( Beißzeiten etc.? Hat dort schon mal jemand geangelt und hätte da ein paar Tipps ? Kann ich dort einfach so auf die Hafenmolen gehen und angeln, oder muß da vielleicht so ne Art "Kurtaxe" entrichtet werden ?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
und weiterhin
Petri Heil


----------



## Rumpelrudi (1. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Dagebüll*

Hallo

Grundsätzlich ist der Hochsommer eine denkbar ungünstige Angelzeit für die Nordseeküste auf Platte.
Tagsüber herrscht am Fährhafen von Dagebüll ein reger Betrieb. Zu rechnen ist zwei Stunden vor Hochwasser bis zwei Stunden danach mit Aal und Aalmuttern. Normalerweise ist stehendes Hochwasser nicht gut, aber die Fähre sorgt für Leben in der Bude.
Neben der Grundbleimontage solltest Du mit der Spinnrute den Buttlöffel zum Einsatz bringen. Am besten mit weißem Löffel.
Meeräschen tummeln sich auch dort, aber das ist auch für mich Neuland.
Wattwürmer sind bei Ebbe vor Ort, und es lohnt sich eine Grabforke mitzunehmen.
Die Flunderfänge sind eher dürftig zu nennen. Besser wird es erst Anfang Herbst bzw. im Frühjahr. Hakengröße nicht mehr als 6er.
Wenn Du den Fischereischein in der Tasche hast, brauchst Du Dich nicht um andere Erlaubnisarten Gedanken machen.
Nutze die Gelegenheit, Deiner Frau geräucherte Flundern im Hafen zu kaufen. Die sind echt lecker. Eine Halligrundfahrt ist auch nicht schlecht, oder ein Ausflug nach Wittdün/Amrum zum flanieren.

Moin,moin


----------



## Driver (4. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Dagebüll*

Mmmm,
du meinst also, daß ich die Angeln besser zu Hause lasse und mit meiner Familie lieber einen schönen Tag verbringen soll. Dachte nur weil ich diese Woche noch Urlaub habe. Na egal, wir fahren heute mal hin und sehen uns dort um. Vielleicht spielt das Wetter ja mit und wir machen eine Hallig-Rundfahrt. Ist vielleicht auch ganz gut wenn man sich das Gewässer vorher mal ansieht und es gibt ja auch noch andere Sache als angeln. Vielen Dank noch mal für deine Tipps.
Einen guten Platz zum Platte angeln um diese Jahreszeit ( ist ja nicht mehr so warm ) kennst du, oder möglicherweise auch andere Boardies, nicht zufällig, oder ? Seit nunmehr 30 Jahren Ostsee könnte man ja auch mal woanders angeln. Muß man nicht, aber man könnte ja.
Tschau 
Günther


----------



## Rumpelrudi (5. August 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Dagebüll*

Zwei Stellen nenne ich mal, wo Du nach tagelanger Windstille und 30° Lufttemperatur bei strahlend blauem Himmel im Hochsommer zur Mittagszeit beim Brandungsangeln den Fischeimer schnell mit pfündigen Platten füllen kannst.
Das ist die Einfahrt zum Stavns-Fjord bei Langö auf Samsö und nördlich von Kalundborg bei Saltbaek auf Seeland.


----------

